# Friends sharing



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Thought you might all like this pic of Dexie and Oscar sharing a chew!!


http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z361/oscarpete/August00023.jpg


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely picture... alls well with you then x


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

We are all fine thanks, certainly nothing to moan about when we remember how young Oscar is. He's very bright and picks up on things really quickly. If we can get the toilet training finished off we'd be even happier


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ah, that's so sweet


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oscarpete said:


> We are all fine thanks, certainly nothing to moan about when we remember how young Oscar is. He's very bright and picks up on things really quickly. If we can get the toilet training finished off we'd be even happier


Ditto! Luna has only had a couple of wee accidents in the house in the last week so is doing really well but it's only because we are all so vigilant and consistent with taking her. It'll be soooo lovely when we can relax with her in the house without worrying about where she is and whether we need to take her out. I guess it's just a matter of time...

Gorgeous photo x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

great pic!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photo and gorgeous Cockapoos


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Lovely photo


----------



## karen wilde-davies (Jun 29, 2011)

how loving and gentle is dexie with oscar fab pic sarah.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aw lovely pic


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a great photo! Thanks for posting. 

Karen x


----------

